# observation-99217 and 99218



## Trendale

Hello,
Can you tell me if codes 99217 and 99218-99220 can be used in conjunction. In the CPT guidelines on page 11 whwere it says do not report 99217 with hospital admission, is that referring to 99221-99223? I don't use these very often, so I am trying to understand the difference. The physician states, the patient is being admitted for observation, and the patient was discharged the next day. I am thinking to use the initial obeservation code 99218 since she is the supervising/admitting physician and also code 99217 for the discharge the next day.( this code states if the discharge is on other than the initial date of observation status. Please let me know. Thanks!:

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

When a patient is admitted for observation care and then discharged on a different calendar date, the physician shall report Initial Observation Care, from CPT code range *99218 – 99220 *and CPT observation care discharge CPT code *99217*.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.8


----------



## Cynthia A

the only time you can not use code 99217 is with codes  99234, 99235, 99236.   For OBS that is.


----------



## Marvelous Margaret

If observation is longer than 48 hours, you use intial observation code for the first day, an established patient office visit or other outpaitent service codes, for the second day,  and observation discharge code for the third day.


----------



## UBRANA

can you bill 99217 for a follow up visit when a patient is coming to be seen in your office after a discharge from hospital?  if not, what is the proper E&M code to bill for a hospital follow up visit?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*NO*



UBRANA said:


> can you bill 99217 for a follow up visit when a patient is coming to be seen in your office after a discharge from hospital?  if not, what is the proper E&M code to bill for a hospital follow up visit?



Observation codes are used for patient placed in observation status in a hospital setting.

If patient is seen in the office use outpatient E/M codes UNLESS the patient is under a global surgical package.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

